# columbia five star superb



## kfceater (May 10, 2008)

can anyone tell me how I find the serial number on a columbia five-star superb?


----------



## Langsmer (May 11, 2008)

I think it's on the rear drop out.


----------



## kfceater (May 11, 2008)

*pictures*

ok here are some pictures.  i know there was a reproduction of this model in the 80's but i believe this is an original.  the bottom of the bike is stamped 1952.  can anyone who knows about columbia bicyles tell by these pictures how authentic/original this bike is?  it's in pristine condition...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9449649@N05/sets/72157605005686098/


----------



## walter branche (May 11, 2008)

*reissue*

reissue ,reproduction ,whatever you want to call it , theres no way a 50 year old bike is that clean  ,even if it was kept in a controlled enviroment,, still its a good bike if you like it ,, wpb


----------



## eazywind (May 12, 2008)

*Its a repop*

Its a repop. Those ones had 1952 stamped on the bottom. Marc


----------



## JR'S MONARK (May 12, 2008)

Mass produced Chinese head light, Plastic Horn button, ... I agree that's the reproduction. But with the original certificate of authenticity I've seen bikes like these go for a few bucks.


----------

